# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Unleashing the wolf - FF's guide to lycanthrophy.

## fearfart

You might have seen my linked vampirism guide and thought to yourself *SHOOT* I don't want to be some dracula hippy, I want to eat hearts and unleash the beast!

Well my friends, in that case this guide here will be right up your.... doghouse. The images are reused and hail from the original ESO vampire thread. credit where credit is due. I AM infact a werewolf in game, but what's the use in making new screenshots when the existing ones suffice already. Without further ado, here are the locations where the werewolves spawn *AT NIGHT* which will infect you with Sanies Lupinus. 

*Daggerfall Covenant (Bangkorai)
Location one

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location two

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location three

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location four

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.



Ebonheart Pact (The Rift)



Aldmeri Dominion

V Quest giver location V


*If you have read the vampire topic, You will see that these locations are identical to the locations in the vampire topic. Indeed, even the quest giver locations are identical. *The spawns of Bloodfiends and Werewolves alternate, sometimes during the same night. Infection for both diseases happens in the same way - get hit once and you're infected.* The questline afterwards however is what differs.

For werewolves, it's slightly more clear cut. You will meet up with a werewolf lady at the wayshrine of your corresponding faction's location, and she will smell you out as being infected. Since you have been victim of molag bal's torture during the introduction scenes way back at lvl 1, nobody short of hircine himself has the power to turn you into a complete werewolf. OFF YOU GO to the hunting grounds, a location which will be in the same zone as your infection. Once there, speak to the wolf that turned into a human and make up your choice to enter hircine's plain of oblivion. Now begins the hunt, and this is where vampires and werewolves differ most. Hircine will have a brief discussion about hunting with you and then procede to force out molag bals will, your character shrieks in agony and turns into the beast.

Now you must prove yourself by hunting a suitable champion in Hircine's domain. The mammoth is the easiest option, with the giant snake and the two trolls being the hardest - speaking from a level 28 player. You will be confined to only your werewolf skills and potions, which can make this fight very hard or very easy depending on your level. I would suggest being at least lvl 25 as to not die all the time. The trolls regenerate when not hit for a while and this combined with your high chance to miss will make them very hard to kill. The snake hits like a truck. Your best bet as a low level is to kite the mammoth, stay on his butt, then once he dies - eat him - hircine will bless you and you will unlock the werewolf skill line. Welcome, wolfbrother!

----------


## Madoras

Any low levels who can explain what they did to kill one of the beats?

----------


## trenchc

You will want to ensure that you fight the Mammoth OR the Troll.

DO NOT attempt to fight the serpent... You will lose.  :Big Grin: 

If your instance spawns the serpent at the waterfall, leave the portal, log off, wait, log back in. Rinse->Repeat until you have a troll or a mammoth. Just evade their slow attacks... should kill it pretty quickly.

----------


## 2serious

First, thank you for taking the time to make this guide, it is a big help. 

Second, Now that I have been bit I go to wayshrines around Bangkorai and no npc approaches me nor is there. I am only level 8 though so maybe that has something to do with it? I could have sworn seeing lower level WW's though around. Any ideas? Thanks!

Update: Found her inside Bankorai city gates at the Fountain.

----------

